# Alcohol While Pregnant May Negatively Affect Generations



## michaelfrazier614 (3 mo ago)

Drinking during pregnancy can cause miscarriage or low birth weight of the baby. There are also many side effects on babies after birth. Here are some serious problems which can affect on babies after birth.

behavior and learning
Developing skills and managing emotions
impulse control and hyperactivity
communication issues
During pregnancy you should avoid from drinking. But if you are not strong enough to avoid it, then Florida Alcohol Rehab is here to overcome your problem.


----------

